# Intelligent Design Theorist attacks Creationists



## ChristianTrader (Aug 6, 2005)

http://snipurl.com/grge

Does he makes a good case?

CT


----------



## blhowes (Aug 6, 2005)

It sounds like a step in the right direction away from evolution. I agree with him about the problems it raises, but disagree about the importance of those problems. 


> In our view, the evidence of cosmology and geology strongly confirms a universe that is not thousands but rather billions of years old. Granted, this raises problems of theodicy: how, for instance, does one explain death, disease, and suffering among animals prior to the emergence of humans, whose sin, according to Romans 5, appears responsible for these evils. Yet, in our view, such problems are answerable whereas the scientific evidence for an old Earth and old universe seems unanswerable.


Certainly people can come up with answers or ways around the scriptures, but ...


----------



## SRoper (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Augustine taught that animals were mortal before the fall.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry, he lost me at his statement that "intelligient design, unlike creationism, is scientific in its own right".  There are scientists that are creationists...creationism is capable of standing on it's own two feet in the world of science as well....

can you tell where I stand?


----------

